# Lilac Wine



## Russ (May 7, 2010)

The recipe for this wine comes from the Jack Keller site and is for 1 gallon calls for 1 tsp yeast nutrient if i'm making 5 gallons do I use 5 tsp ?


----------



## jtstar (May 7, 2010)

Russ said:


> The recipe for this wine comes from the Jack Keller site and is for 1 gallon calls for 1 tsp yeast nutrient if i'm making 5 gallons do I use 5 tsp ?



I am fairly new to wine makeing but I do know that Jack Keller recipes are usally for only one gallon so for your question yes you will use five tsps what ever that recipe calls for times it by five


----------



## Mud (May 7, 2010)

You'll want to use the recommended dose on the package of nutrient. Most likely it'll be 1 tsp per gallon, but it's more important to follow the maker's instructions for nutrient, pectic enzyme, etc.


----------



## Mud (May 7, 2010)

Also be aware that a lot of folks here find Jack Keller's wines lack body and/or flavor. Might want to post the recipe for review before you go too far. If anything is amiss they'll get you sorted. 

Full respect to Jack Keller.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 7, 2010)

In most recipe conversions, you'll multiply all ingredients except the yeast. One packet of wine yeast is used when making anywhere from a 1 to a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## arcticsid (May 8, 2010)

Definitely follow the mftrs recommendations. My LHBS didn't have the normal yeast nutrient, so I bought this Wyeast Beer Nutrient Blend. It seems to work well on wine also but the recommendage "dosage" is only 1/2 tsp per 5 gallons!!

So yes different manufactures and types of nutrient may all call for different amounts.

But, yes, as the others have said, just multiply the ingredients by 5, but as long as that by 5 is multiplied by what the instructions on the pack say (nutrient, energizer, tanin, etc.)

I'd like to see the recipe for this too. I am willing to bet that after reviewing it, we will all recommend a larger amount of petals than is called for. Just a Jack Keller forethought. (we love ya Jack)

I'll bet Lilac wine would be wonderful. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Russ (May 8, 2010)

*Lilac wine recipe*

3 1/2 quarts Lilac flowers

2 1/2 lbs sugar

2 lemons or 12 grams 80% lactic acid

7 1/2 pts water

1 tsp yeast nutrient

Champagne yeast

pour boiling water over flower petalscover for 48 hrs strain flowers add sugar yeast nutrient juice of lemons or lactic acid stir . Add dry yeast ferment for 7 days fit airlock rack every 30 days till clear

The wines already made using 5 tsp yeast nutrient . The yeast nutrient packet said 1 tsp for 5 gal juice or must , but I figured there just isnt a whole lot of nutrients in lilac petals .


----------



## arcticsid (May 8, 2010)

You're absolutely right on the nutrient statement. Consider using some yeast energizer too.

Look through some of the recipes in the recipe section in here about rose petal wine to give you some more ideas to think about.

The recipe seems pretty doable. But me PERSONALLY, I would double the amount of petals and use white grape juice instead of wayer.

Just my opinion Russ. I'm sure some others may chime in who are more familiar with making wine with flowers/blossoms.

I have only made rose hip flower wine once and I did the same thing with "steeping" it in boiling water. I froze my flowers first. After straining the flowers I added them into a straining bag and left them in the primary.

This lilac wine sounds really good man, I think you are on to something there. let us know how it all works out.

I wouldn't go crazy on the SG on this. I wouldn.t go beyong 1.090 to start.

Good luck man.


----------



## St Allie (May 8, 2010)

I'd aim for 1.080 on this one and there isn't any tannin?

Personally I'd up the flowers content.. make a banana soup for a bit more body, possibly add some raisins too and definately throw in some tannin.

flowers and water on their own will make a pretty thin wine.

Allie


----------



## Russ (May 14, 2010)

*1 week in*

2-5 gal carboys of niagria 2nd racking , 5 gal raspberry 2 nd racking 5 gal peach
2nd racking,5gal welshs concord ready for sweetening and bottling , 5 gal lillac wine just about ready for carboy .


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

Russ, welcome to the forum. What part of Pa are you from?


----------



## Russ (May 14, 2010)

North Central ( St. Marys )


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

Cool, Strength in numbers! LOL There is a lot of folks on here from Pa. Rodo I believe lives closer to your area. Take a look at our members/winery map.


----------



## Russ (May 25, 2010)

*peach wine update and lillac*

Just pulled a bottle(peach) and sweetened it taste really good it's really smooth mildly peachy tasting. Lillac wines bubbling away . Just started a 5 gal and a 6 gallon batch of welch's concord also . Gotta slow down now and use them all up lol 30-35 gallon pretty much done just need sorbated and sweetened. 16 gallon bubbling away .


----------



## sergean2 (May 28, 2010)

Watch the sugar. Followed the recipe and got paint thinner out of it. Cut it with water and let it sit in bottles for a year and according to the Wine Information and Feedback Executive (WIFE) it is quite good.

Mike


----------



## Russ (Jul 25, 2010)

Just racked off the lillac wine for the third time 2 month old sg is under 1.000 pulled off a half a bottle to try back sweetened not to bad a little strong but not bad , time will help . Starting to clear up nicely.


----------



## rodo (Jul 25, 2010)

> Wine Information and Feedback Executive (WIFE)


 
It's good to have one of those.

ROTFLMAO


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 25, 2010)

sergean2 said:


> Wine Information and Feedback Executive (WIFE)
> 
> Mike



hey, i'm one of those! awesome, i always wanted to be one, too, lol, lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Sergean, that is great you tell me what it stands for now!

I joined this forum hoping to get feedback, and some how I ended up with the wife thing.

Can I just go with the "W" part, or is it to late?

LMAO!


----------



## sergean2 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Can I just go with the "W" part, or is it to late?
> 
> LMAO!



You could, but I'm afraid it will cost you. Best just to use the W to counteract the IFE


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm game. Bring it on! LOL


----------



## MN_Winemaker (May 21, 2011)

I am thinking about trying this Lilac recipe and just unsure of when the recipe says 3 1/2 qts, is that loose in the jar or is it 3 1/2 packed qts? I am guessing it would be better to have more than less, but packed would make quite a difference. Thanks.


----------



## sergean2 (May 31, 2011)

I packed it but not too hard. I agree the light flavor of the lilac probably requires more but that is my taste.


----------

